# التمسك بالرأى ثقه بالنفس ولا........



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام ونعمة   


فى ناس بتكتب مواضيع جباره هنا او فى اى مكان تانى 

وتجبر الجميع على قرأة الموضوعات دى والتفاعل معها 

وممكن تلاقى ردود عقلانيه جميله تعجب بيها 

وممكن كمان مناقشه راقيه عميقه 

كمان تلاقى عقول واثقه من نفسها وترد بكل قوه 

دفاعا عن رأيها الصحيح (من وجهة نظرها )

وكل همهم فى المناقشه ان يستفيد القارئ 

من كل واحد فيهم يعنى لا منتصر ولا مهزوم 
يعنى مش حرب بين ارأ 

لكن للأسف فى ناس بدافع عن رأيها بشراسه 

ولا يهمها القارئ يستفيد ولا فارقه معها اى حاجه 

بس يفرق انها متخرجش من المناقشه دى غير

وهى كسبانه ومنتصره قدام القرأ كلهم 

والقارئ بقه يتشتت بينهم مش مهم 

يبقى التمسك بالرأى ثقه بالنفس ولا جدال عقيم


----------



## arfaan (23 سبتمبر 2013)

قياسى الوحيد هو المنطق...

هل بعد تفنيد حججى كلها وظهور خطئى وعدم استطاعتى الرد ببرهان منطقى....هل اصر على هذا الرأى؟

لو نعم، فبالطبع هذا جنون وغرور

وأحياناً تكون المقدمات غير كافية لترجيح رأى معين....وعندها على الطرفين الاقرار بذلك...

المنطق موضوعى وﻻ يخضع للأهواء


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

على الطرفين طيب لو لقيت الطرف التانى متمسك وبيجادل وخلاص 
مش من الحكمه الانسحاب بكل احترام 
 ميرسى استاذى للمرور


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> 
> فى ناس بتكتب مواضيع جباره هنا او فى اى مكان تانى
> ...



جميييييييل
معاكي في كل كلمه بجد
ميرسي كتييييير
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

> عقول واثقه


ايون مين بينادي عليا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





موضوعك جميل ياماريا
بصي ياغاليه انا من الناس اللي بقتنع برأيي جدا
وبتمسك بيه ونادرا جدا جدا اما حد يقنعني برأيه
بس مش معني كدا اني اما اتناقش مع حد ادخل معاه في جدال
واصر اني اطلع من المناقشة كسبانة لاء
انا احب اقول رأيي للي قدامي اقتنع اهلا وسهلا مقتنعش هو حر
برضو احب اسمع رأي اللي قدامي اقتنعت اهلا وسهلا مقتنعتش يبقي انا حره
بس كدا
الموضوع مش حرب عشان نشوف مين اللي هيهزم ومين اللي هيتهزم

وشكرا​


----------



## aymonded (24 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعاً لما يبقى فيه نقاش مع وجود منطق معقول لفائدة الناس ويكون واحد متأكد من شيء معروف ومدروس بيحاول بكل طاقته يوصل الفكرة للناس لفائدتهم هذا يكون مفيد وصحيح، وهذا يختلف عن المحب للجدل لأجل صراع أنت غلط وأنا صح، وساعات التمسك بالرأي بيدل على كبرياء، أو ساعات بيدل على حب التسلط على الآخرين، يعني الموضوع عايز فهم للشخصية لكي يتم معرفة وفهم ليه التمسك بالرأي في بعض الحالات...

مع أنه يبنغي أن لا يتم التمسك بالرأي أمام الحق أو أي حقيقة تُقال، لكن فيه ناس تحب المناكفة والدخول في صراع مع الآخرين.. عموماً موضوعك رائع عن صدق... ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*موضوعك مهم يا ماريا 
فعلا موضوع التمسك بالرأى ده موجود عند ناس كتير حتى لو كان غلط 
لكن هى شايفة انه صح وغيرها شايفه غلط 
زى ما قال استاذ ايمن 
انا واحدة من الناس مش بحب ادخل فى جدال مع حد 
غير لما اكون واثقة من الكلام اللى بقوله وعندى معلومات
كتير بشوف فى المنتدى اختلاف فى الاراء مش بحب ادخل فى الحوار لان معلوماتى ضعيفة فى الموضوع بكتفى انى اشوف الاراء فقط 
فى ناس بتصر على رايها بصراحة مش بحب كدا 
ماهو جايز يكون رايهم غلط ليه متمسكين بيه 
وعموما مش هتلاقى ناس متفقة مع بعضها ابدا فى الاراء لازم هتلاقى 
اختلاف وده بيرجع للثقافات المحتلفة اللى موجودة 
بس فى الاول والاخر راى كل واحد يحترم مهما كان 
ومقدرش اقوله رأيك غلط*
*وهسيبك مع المقولة الشهيرة 
الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية ههههههه *​


----------



## arfaan (24 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> على الطرفين طيب لو لقيت الطرف التانى متمسك وبيجادل وخلاص
> مش من الحكمه الانسحاب بكل احترام
> ميرسى استاذى للمرور



بكل صراحة ﻻ أعرف ما الوضع وقتها....يتوقف على أهمية الموضوع ومن هو الشخص وعوامل أخرى كثيرة

الشكر لكِ على الموضوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*اكون واثقة

مين بينادي عليا تاني**



*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اكون واثقة
> 
> مين بينادي عليا تاني**
> 
> ...


*ضحكتينى ومليش نفس اضحك 
يخربيتشك :t33:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ضحكتينى ومليش نفس اضحك
> يخربيتشك :t33:*​


يختشي اضحكي

اصلي كل شوية الاقي  واحده بتقول واثقه واثقه
اااااااااااايه هي واثقه دي بتلعب معاكم ولا ايه:t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يختشي اضحكي
> 
> اصلي كل شوية الاقي  واحده بتقول واثقه واثقه
> اااااااااااايه هي واثقه دي بتلعب معاكم ولا ايه:t33:


*ههههه يابت اتهدى مش فيقالك انا على اخرى *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ميرسى حبيبتى بنت الكنيسه 
لكلامك الجميل ومرورك الغالى


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

دا اللى عايزه اوصله يا واثقه هى مش حرب 
ميرسى حبيبتى لردك الجميل 
ومرورك الاجمل


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد استاذ ايمن فى نقاش مفيد 
وبيكون بالحجه والبرهان ومنطقى 
واكيد بيكون مفيد للكل 
بس اوقات كتر النقاش او شدته 
وكل واحد متعصب لرأيه ومش عايز يشوف 
رأى غيره حتى ان كان منطقى  بيبقى فقد فايدته 
وبيكون مجرد صراع 
ميرسى استاذى على مرورك الغالى ورأيك المهم والمنطقى جدا


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه 
انت بقى لخصتى اللى انا عايزه اقوله 
لما يكون نقاش بين مجموعه انت بتحبيها 
بتزعلى لما تحسى فى وسط النقاش الحاد 
خرجت كلمه من  حد مش لطيفه كل دا علشان 
مش مقتنع برأئ اللى قدامه 
يا اما اتناقش بكل حب واحترام واخر النقاش نبقى زى 
ما كنا قبل النقاش  يا اما بلاش من الاول 
نختلف لكن  منتخانقش 
ميرسى رور لرأيك الجميل ومرورك الاجمل بالتأكيدو


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> وممكن تلاقى ردود عقلانيه جميله تعجب بيها
> وممكن كمان مناقشه راقيه عميقه
> كمان تلاقى عقول واثقه من نفسها وترد بكل قوه
> دفاعا عن رأيها الصحيح (من وجهة نظرها )
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]عايزين نفرق بين ( الرأى ) و ( المعلومة )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومابين ( سماع الرأى الآخر ) وما بين ( طلب معلومة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع دة بيحصل فيه خلط كبير جدا بين الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة لو أن هناك خلفيات بينهم – سواء بالأتفاق أو بالأختلاف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أحياناً بتتحول ( المعلومة ) الى خلاف حولها لدرجة أن المُتابع أو القارئ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] يتشوش[/FONT]*​[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]من هنا تضيع ( المعلومة ) وسط زخم من الآراء والنقاشات ويتوه الموضوع الأصلى*​​ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وليس شرطاً*​*[FONT=&quot] أن واضع ( المعلومة ) يتبناها أو يُدافع عنها ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (24 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> اكيد استاذ ايمن فى نقاش مفيد
> وبيكون بالحجه والبرهان ومنطقى
> واكيد بيكون مفيد للكل
> بس اوقات كتر النقاش او شدته
> ...



هي المشكلة الحقيقية في موضوع *التعصب للرأي* يعني حتى لو الكلام منطقي وصحيح في اي موضوع، لكن المفروض نترك مساحة حرية لكل واحد أن يقبل أو يرفض، لأن إجبار الآخر على أن يقبل رأيي أو حتى الحق الذي أراه انا أو ولو كان صحيح فعلاً، اسمه تسلط على الآخر واقتحام فكره قسراً، لأن حتى الحق مش عافية، ولا حتى في الموضوعات الروحية ومعرفة الله لأنها تحتاج استنارة مش مجرد قناعة عقل، ولو واحد رافض انه يعرف الله مش ممكن نخليه يقبله عافية ونغصبه على ما لا يُريد... فالتعصب مشكلة نفسية، وايضاً مشكلة روحية تأثر على النفس لأن في تلك الساعة الإنسان هنا متعطل ومشلول روحياً وبعيد عن الله بدون أن يدري أحياناً كثيرة، كما أن الانحياز لشخص أو لموضوع أو لفكر والدفاع المستميت عنه لدرجة إهانة الآخر أو اقتحام فكره وشخصيته ده بيدل على حب التلسط أو أحياناً الكبرياء، وهنا يتضح أن هذا الإنسان حياته غير سوية لا في المجتمع ولا حتى في الطريق الروحي ولا داخل الكنيسة، ويحتاج علاج حقيقي وأن يعرف الله بصدق ويستقبل منه النور ويتربى في مخدعه تحت سلطان كلمة الله.. النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]فلو نقلنا مقالة طبية عن ( الأسبرين ) مثلاً وتقول معلومة عن فوائده فى علاج أمراض القلب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا لا يعنى أبداً أن واضع المعلومة أو ناقلها يُنادى بحُرمانية القسطرة ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وهناك من سيسأل عن ( الأسبرين ) الذى يعرفه كل الناس ببداهة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيسأل أين يجده ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيفاجئ بسؤال على سؤاله ....تقصد بأية ( الأسبرين ) ؟!!!!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهناك أسلوب آخر مُتبع .....وهو رد السؤال على السائل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعرف أية عن ( الأسبرين ) ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ثم يأخذ أجابة السائل  ويبدأ فى بناء أجاباته بُناءاً عليها  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى تندرج تحت مُسمى ( التنطيط ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هذا أسلوب خاطئ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يوغر الصدور بدون داعى ويُسبب خلافات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقد يرى الطرف المُجيب أن سائله تافة أو هايف أو مكبر الدنيا بلا داعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقد لا يعلم الطرف المُجيب أن المعلومة للسائل ( مهمة جداً ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويحتاجها أكثر مما يحتاج أسلوب المراوغة والفلسفات غير المُجدية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](( ملحوظة )) : أنا لا أقصد أى شخصية مُحددة ولا أُقصر كلامى على منتدانا فقط لأنه يحدث فى الواقع العملى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> يبقى التمسك بالرأى ثقه بالنفس ولا جدال عقيم


 *[FONT=&quot]التمسك بالرأى ( ما عدا الثوابت من المبادئ ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثقة ( ما لم يُثبت ) عكسه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مثلا دافعت مرة عن ( محمد البرادعى ) وقلت عنه سياسى مُحنك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الى أن ثَبُت لى عكس ذلك ...وأنه تخلى عن بلده فى أحلك الظروف وراح يعيش فى سويسرا ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]غيرت رأييى فيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].... ولو تمسكت فإما أنا لا أفهم أو مُكابر لمجرد الأنتصار لرأى قلته سابقاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارفة ليه يا جماعة بقيت احس ان الطريقة اللى اتكلمت عنها ماريا دى سمة العصر متلاقيش  مجموعة من الناس بتتكلم سواء على النت او فى الحياة عموما الا وفيهم 2 او 3 اصواتهم عالليه جدا وكلامهم بطريقة انفعاليه جدا وتلاقى الواحد من دول بيتكلم ووشه جايب الوانات والعرق فى راسه هينفجر من كتر العصبية
مع العلم انه ممكن يكون النقاش على موضوع عادى يعنى مش خناقة او حاجه ويا سلام لما صاحبنا دا يلاحظ انه فى حد متابعة ومشاركه فى الراى تلاقيه يتشبث برايه اكتر والعصبيه تزيد ومحدش يعرف يوقفه
مش عارفة ليه وهو ممكن بهوووء وببساطة  يوصل رايه ومفيش داعى للاستماته والمقاتله فى الدفاع على رايه
مبحبش الشخصيات دى وحتى لو كانت بتتكلم كلام صح مبحبش استقبل منها او اتحاور معاها لانهم  كتير بيكونوا كدابين زفة وغالبا  بيتضحلى انهم اشخاص مخوخين  بمعنى ان افكارهم وشخصياتهم مخوخه و فارغة
اصحاب الاصوات العالية غالبا بيكونوا فاضيين من جواهم


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot](( ملحوظة )) : أنا لا أقصد أى شخصية مُحددة ولا أُقصر كلامى على منتدانا فقط لأنه يحدث فى الواقع العملى*​​​
> [/FONT]


 
اكيد استاذ عبود دا بيحصل فى كل مكان  على فكره الاختلاف ممكن فى البيت او الشغل 
او حتى صدقنى فى الخدمه تسأل سؤال ويترد عليك بسؤال فتفتكر انه بيقلل من كلامك 
والمناقشات الحاده دلوقتى بقيت صعبه وفى كل مكان ومحدش بيرضى يتنازل عن رأيه حتى لو اللى قدامك 
حسيت بمنطق شويه  فى كلامه ممكن تدور على حاجه تانى وترد عليه ونفضل بقى فى دوامه 
ومحدش فاهم حاجه 
ميرسى استاذ لرأيك  المميز ولمرورك الغالى


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

دا اللى انا عايزه اوصله يا نيفيان احنا ليه بقينا كده مش مستحملين بعض 
حتى فى المناقشات العاديه الدينيه او السياسيه
كل واحد بيدافع عن رأيه بشراسه 
فى ناس بدافع عن حق دا اكيد لكن فى ناس زى ما قولتى يا نيفيان 
 بدافع من غير منطق دى بقى الفاضيه 
يمكن عناد حب ظهور  ؟؟؟؟؟
نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى ورأيك جميل اوى ومهم ميرسى حبيبتى


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]التمسك بالرأى ( ما عدا الثوابت من المبادئ ) *​​[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]ثقة ( ما لم يُثبت ) عكسه *​​
> 
> ...


 
[COLOR="Indigo"[SIZE="4"]]ناس كتير يا استاذ عبود كنا فاكرين ان البردعى  دا مفيش زيه وهو انسب واحد لرئاسة مصر 
فى اول مشكله تواجهه ساب المركب تغرق ونط على سويسرا 
كنا بندافع عنه بكل حماس اتاريه طلع بتاع تويتات وبس[/SIZE]


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فيه اشخاص ماشية بمبدأ يا قنعكـ يا تقنعني فتتناقش معاكـ بشياكة  في موضوع ما وإما تقنعكـ بكلامها أو العكس وتتقبل رأيكـ([FONT=&quot]y)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وفيه اشخاص تتناقش معاكـ بكل هدوء بردو لكن متمسكة برأيها ودول مهما اختلفت معاهم بحترم وجهة نظرهم لأنها بتكون في هدوء، مبنية على معلومات سواء قراها أو سمعها أو شفها من سورس موثوق منه بالنسباله، وفيه اشخاص بدافع عن رأيها بشراسة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ولو زودتيها تشتمكـ والنوع التالت دة هما اللي الحوار معاهم يبقا جدال عقيم وبسحب نفسي من المناقشة لأن مش منه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]منفعة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وشايف انه بيعتبر ثقة زااايدة بالنفس ، ومعروف الثقة الزايدة بالنفس بتقود للكبرياء [/FONT]والغرور ..[/FONT]

خلاصة الكلام، أي شخص يتناقش في هدوء واحترام يكسب وشايف إنه ميعتبرش جدال عقيم ..
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

فى طبعا كل الانواع اللى ذكرتها استاذ سامح 
لكن لما المناقشه تطول بدون حد ماهو مقتنع برأى التانى 
كل واحد مش عايز يشوف غير رأيه وبس 
دا يبقى ايه يبقى على قلة فايده 
لا دا مستفيد ولا دا مستفيد ولا اللى بيسمعهم مستفيد 
ميرسى استاذ سامح على رأيك وكلامك منطقى 
وعلى مرورك الكريم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> فى طبعا كل الانواع اللى ذكرتها استاذ سامح
> لكن لما المناقشه تطول بدون حد ماهو مقتنع برأى التانى
> كل واحد مش عايز يشوف غير رأيه وبس
> دا يبقى ايه يبقى على قلة فايده
> ...




*يا ماريا المنتديات معمولة عشان الأخذ و العطاء فى الكلام

و إلا فلنصمت و نقول آمين و ما أسهل ذلك
​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا ماريا المنتديات معمولة عشان الأخذ و العطاء فى الكلام
> 
> و إلا فلنصمت و نقول آمين و ما أسهل ذلك
> ​*



اناا مش قصدى كده خالص نتناقش ونسمع اراء بعض 
وفى اخر المناقشه نخرج حبايب عادى خالص 
لكن للأسف فى يعض المناقشات حتى فى البيت الشارع الشغل 
او المناقشه ما تسخن يبقوا مش طايقين يعض 
وحتى فى المنتدى امتى توقفى المناقشه لما تدخل فى مهاترات 
وكلام مش لطيف و   اممكن يزعل منك واللى يتمسك برأيه ومش عايز حتى يسمع غيره 
اسميه ايه ثقه بنفسه  ولا عناد ولا مقاوحه وخلاص 
لكن المناقشه الراقيه اللى بيستفاد منها الجميع انا عمرى ما كنت ضدها 
بالعكس الواحد بيخرج بمعلومه مكنش يعرفها قبل كده 
ميرسى ايرو لمرورك الجميل حبيبتى زاد الموضوع جمال طبعا


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فلو نقلنا مقالة طبية عن ( الأسبرين ) مثلاً وتقول معلومة عن فوائده فى علاج أمراض القلب *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا لا يعنى أبداً أن واضع المعلومة أو ناقلها يُنادى بحُرمانية القسطرة ..!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وهناك من سيسأل عن ( الأسبرين ) الذى يعرفه كل الناس ببداهة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيسأل أين يجده ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيفاجئ بسؤال على سؤاله ....تقصد بأية ( الأسبرين ) ؟!!!!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهناك أسلوب آخر مُتبع .....وهو رد السؤال على السائل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعرف أية عن ( الأسبرين ) ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



طيب ما تقول اسمى اسهل ؟ 
وهو لما تقول انا لااقصد اى شخصية محددة , ده هيغير حاجة من الموضوع ؟ 
[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2013)

*للاسف يا حبيبتى ثقافة الحوار أصبحت من النوادر بنحكى عنها كجزء من التاريخ وبننادى بيها وأحنا أول ناس مش بنعرف عنها اى شىء
اى حوار بقى من الطبيعى أنه يتحول لساحة معركه ..لازم نشوف ف النهايه مهزوم ومنتصر
والغريب تلاقى محاور معندوش حتى استعداد يسمع رأى غيره علشان يحكم عليه ..كل اللى يهمه فرض رأيه بكل قوه والاغرب أنه كمان يجى يعترض على اى محاوله للفت نظره أن اسلوبه غير مناسب او الفاظه تحتاج لتعديل !
أصبح من العادى ان الحوار يكون ممزوج بنكهة سخريه وتجريح وتوجيه اهانات وماله المهم ف النهايه اكسب وادى اللى بيحاورنى القاضيه.!
الطرف التانى يزعل بقى ولا يسيب ميدان المعركه ويرحل ولا حتى اخسر محبته للابد ولا المسكين اللى واخدنى قدوه يتصدم فياا ولا يهمنى ..المهم انتصر بأى تمن 
يا ريت اللى داخل حوار يعرف انه ممكن يكون سبب عثره لغيره بكلمه منه او انه ممكن يكون سبب فى اهانه عميقه متتنسيش 
تقريباا مفيش فايده من الكلام..!
شكراا يا مارياا لموضوعك العميق
تقبلى مرورى وتقييمى ..*


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 أكتوبر 2013)

بجد نفسنا يا دونا ترجع ثقافة الحوار 
ونسمع ونتفهم رأى بعض
مش انا اقول حاجه لازم الكل يسمع ويقول امين 
كده مش هيكون حوار 
بجد كلامك حلو اوى يا دونا ولخصتى كل اللى ممكن يتقال 
فى ثقافة الحوار


----------

